# Internet Speed



## masta (Apr 26, 2007)

My ISP recently did an upgrade to boost the download speedand when I checked it tonight I was shocked to see the numbers! The upload speed didn't change but the download speed tripled.

*Last Result:*
Download Speed: *21022* kbps (2627.8 KB/sec transfer rate)
Upload Speed: *559* kbps (69.9 KB/sec transfer rate)


Here is the site I use to check speed.


http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/
<DIV id=promo style="DISPLAY: block"><!-- Three for Free promotion removed 
<div align="center">
/promos/3free/images/3free_speedtest_banner.gif

/images/clear.gif


-->
<DIV id=rightnav>
<DIV id=pretest style="DISPLAY: none">*Edited by: masta *


----------



## grapeman (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm jealous Masta, that's a ful 10X my performance. It's been getting slower and slower here. As they "offer" faster speed, the slower it gets, but the price keeps going up. I've been paring the cable connection all I can and it's still well over $100 per month.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 26, 2007)

1319 down, 324 up Wifi on wireless G


*Edited by: wade *


----------



## Grant (Apr 26, 2007)

We are very lucky in Alberta, last year they completed our "Supernet" where all communities in Alberta are connected on fiber optic line. Service providers can then tap into it to provide service.
My system is rated at 100 mbps for $50/month. Have not had an outage in the last year.


Grant


----------



## Coaster (Apr 26, 2007)

4691 down
400 up


----------



## Harry (Apr 26, 2007)

we still got dial up and to upload a pic i start the night before i want to post it.


----------



## Waldo (Apr 26, 2007)

307up
657 down


----------



## Wade E (Apr 27, 2007)

Funny, I get the same speed on my main computer thats hooked up to DSL and rated for 100 mpbs as my laptop on wifi!


----------



## otto6183 (Apr 27, 2007)

I knew everything went at a snails pace here in Mississippi, but even I didn't realize it was THIS SLOW!!!!!





4.7 KB download
20 KB upload

This is a sad commentary on the local technology.


----------



## Dean (Apr 27, 2007)

9572 kbps down, and 963 kbps up. Since I'm getting almost my full 10mbit speed, maybe I should upgrade with my ISP. They offer "Nitro" internet, which is rated at 25mbit, much like the speeds you are getting Masta. All I can say is wow!

To others who are offered faster speeds, but get slow numbers, it can be a number of things:

1. xDSL lines, just recently became capable of speeds faster than 8mbit, on consumer grade lines. xDSL on commercial grade lines is capable of up to 30mbit. However, the further away you are from the xDSL connection point, the slower your speeds will be. Just because you pay for 4mbit service, doesn't mean you will get a full 4mbit, unless you are within 600 feet of the CO.

2.) Your internet router, if older than 2 years, was most likely not designed to sustain faster speeds. Many routers, Linksys, DLink, Netgear, etc as they were built a few years ago, we rated for about 4-5mbit/sec as the fastest they could go. Even though the ports may be 100mbit, the internals can only sustain a routed packet capacity of 5mbit/sec. Story in short, get a new router and your speeds should raise accordingly. Most new routers now, are rated for 25 to 30mbit, since those are the typical offered speeds. If you are fortunate enough like LMeeko to have a 100mbit fiber connection, get a business class router/firewall to handle those speeds to the fullest. Sonicwall Tz190's are cost effective firewall/routers that are less than $400.

3.) Proxy servers, software firewall, antivirus security suites, etc, can contribute to massive slowdowns of internet content. It's good to be protected, but sometimes the "cost" of the protection can be too much. Try other A/V suites and choose the one that slows you down the least. I know that Norton/Symantec is a popular choice, however, it also has one of the most notable footprints on a computer as far as performance is concerned. Trendmicro, Windows Live Onecare, Computer Associates, and Kaspersky all offer alternatives that are just as effective, but don't slow down your computer/connection as much.

As you can tell, this is what I do for a living. I'm a computer network and infrastructure architect.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Apr 27, 2007)

Otto said:


> I knew everything went at a snails pace here in Mississippi, but even I didn't realize it was THIS SLOW!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My speed is with yours Otto, but it's OK, were just a couple of old country boys, that speed usually comes with a price!!..


----------



## Wade E (Apr 27, 2007)

I heard the new Norton 360 is alot better than their other products. I
currently have Norton Antivirus on three computers and recently
purchased Kaspersky suite for my latest laptop. IMHO, Kaspersky works
better, faster, and upgrades itself and very often. I will never buy
Norton again as it lets trojans through often and is not rated very
well on any site. Did a lot of research before I bought software for my
new laptop!
*Edited by: wade *


----------



## geocorn (Apr 27, 2007)

At home with FIOS (fiber optics)
Up 5024
Down 1112


At work with DSL
Up 1506
Down 169


FIOS rocks!


Wade,


I just dumped Norton myself. It was slowing me down, significantly! Went to TrendMicro and have been fairly happy with them. They do have a problem with their console with some machines, but it is known and they have a work around.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 27, 2007)

My dsl serice costs $21.95 and its not the fastest out there as they
offer 3 more tiers but and Im on the lowest but thats fast enough for
me. I remember Dial up and it took me forever to finally talk my wife
into dsl as we were paying $10.95 for dial up.


----------



## PolishWineP (Apr 27, 2007)

Download Speed: *2931* kbps (366.4 KB/sec transfer rate)
Upload Speed: *161* kbps (20.1 KB/sec transfer rate


I too remember dial up. Never again. For $63 a month we get cable TV and internet. It is very rare that we don't have access. And hold onto your hats cowboys, I like my cable company! After the terrible service we had before I moved here, I can't believe I'm saying that!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Apr 28, 2007)

I just switched from cable to dsl, I must have the cable company you used to have, terrible service, lost connection constantly, not disappointed in dsl, does all we want it to do, and $30 less than cable was costing.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 28, 2007)

I had the cable when I moved 6 years back where dsl wasnt available and
they said cable was faster anyway. Not that one! It was no where near
as fast and I was so happy when I moved into this house that dsl was
available. I think were going to have the fiber optics in 2008, at
lesat thats what AT&amp;tT is saying.


----------



## grapeman (Apr 28, 2007)

I don't think we will ever have dsl or FIOS either. I keep checking, and it's still not available.We had one of the first fiber optic runs put in on our country street in 1980. The phone company says eventhough the line is in place, they have no plans to put the equipment in place to utilize it. When Lake Placid had the 1980 Winter Olympics, they got fiber for it and the phone company put in some runs locally figuring it would catch on. We are still waiting to use what was put in place over 25 years ago!


----------



## Wade E (Apr 28, 2007)

So your paying for in your bill as Im sure they didnt swallow that bill but you can not even use it.


----------



## patrick1 (Apr 29, 2007)

Otto said:


> I knew everything went at a snails pace here in Mississippi, but even I didn't realize it was THIS SLOW!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Iam in rural Mississippi as well and have found a way to double my internet connection it is very simple JUST TIGHTEN THE STRING ON THE CANS,



here in South Mississippi we are still recovering from thestorm and to make matters worse I am on one of the last private owned telephone systems in the United States Bay Springs Telephone system



Also called the Fail system NO KIDDING the family who owns it is the Fails

*Edited by: patrick *


----------



## PolishWineP (Apr 29, 2007)

I had to go back to the test page this morning. It seemed like I was uploading faster than usual. I was right! 
Download Speed: *2929* kbps (366.1 KB/sec transfer rate)
Upload Speed: *218* kbps (27.3 KB/sec transfer rate)
The previous test gave me 2931 down &amp; 161 up.


----------



## OilnH2O (Apr 30, 2007)

Like the Princess, I've got cable with internet, tv and phone -- for about $100 a month. The cable is advertized at "100 mbps" but the speed test says it's 1554 kbps down and 392 kbps up.






But that is better than my previous DSL! I'm running through a linksys wireless router so my wife can use her laptop in the next room without the wires -- Dean's probably right and it would be faster connected direct or if I were to get a new wireless router.


----------

